# I'm addicted to Aquabid....



## JamesCarden (Jun 18, 2007)

I've bought 3 just this week! somebody stop me! lol anyway i just wanted to say that i'm very happy with the bettas i've bought on there! highly recommend!

James


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

They do have some nice ones on there, been weary about ordering from them people overseas tho.


----------



## JamesCarden (Jun 18, 2007)

yeah i definetly agree. i try not to order more than a state or 2 away! even if its express that still means alot of handling!


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Ahhh I love the betta in your avatar. Seriously eye-catching color on that boy.


----------



## JamesCarden (Jun 18, 2007)

Christine said:


> Ahhh I love the betta in your avatar. Seriously eye-catching color on that boy.



thanks so much! he truly is beautiful~ his sister is just as pretty! i can wait to get lots of little frys!

James


----------



## Scootydoo (Jun 1, 2007)

haha I just browse there for when I feel like drooling. Oh man If only I had more money


----------



## khachdatinh (Sep 17, 2007)

*Microworms Culture*

nice place.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Thought I would renew this thread rather than start one of my own with the same subject! My partner and I have just purchased 3 male Bettas off Aquabid from a breeder named Indrata in Jakarta. Anyone here had any experience with this seller/breeder? We got the fish for fairly cheap $22 all up for 3 of them. 

We actually only really wanted the Royal Blue OHM but bid on the other 2 just in case we missed out on the Royal Blue one, only to win all 3! Now the major cost comes in. Importing them to Australia is $25 per fish plus transport from the transhiper's house to us at home. We are going halves in this lot though, hoping it won't be more that $45 ea!

Wish us luck!

Below are pictures


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

beutiful bettas anasfire


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

let us know how they arrive


----------



## Rza1 (Sep 25, 2007)

we have odered a sibling pair from a seller on aquabid goes by the name of aquastar71 or something seeming we live in Australia the distance is about the same they arrived out of quaritine quite well considering.

the picture we saw 









what we got









no flash









flash

Sry no pic of the female but she is twice as big as the others we have

(Rza1 + anasfire = lots of fish for breeding )


----------

